# Oliver 1465



## fisherman3825 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just fully restored my Oliver 1465. Down to every nut and bolt including engine major overhaul and new clutch, new tires, knobs, tires, gauges, steering, etc. I bought it to restore without knowing if it is thought of as a good tractor or not. Just wanted a project.

I would sure appreciate an opinion of this tractor, good or bad, strengths and weaknesses.

Also, I'm looking for a parts tractor for the future if anybody has one for sale or has any parts they want to sell.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never owned a Fiat built tractor before so I can really comment on a 1465. We do have a bunch of other Olivers though.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/9/697-oliver-1465.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't say I've ever heard of someone asking for an opinion AFTER a nut and bolt restoration but there's a first time for everything.

Not sure what, if anything, you're looking for with a parts tractor, but have you ever checked out this website?

http://www.importtractorparts.net/fiat.html


----------

